# feeding mini lamanchas and pre-kidding question



## romanad (Sep 22, 2012)

Hi, my mini mancha should be kidding as soon as two week, or sometime in March. I was a little worried about her tonight. I saw a white discharge, and she wasn't interested in her feed, but she did take sunflower seeds from my hand, and I saw her pee and poo normally. I don't think she is due any earlier than Feb. 14th because of when the breeder said she was put in with the buck. I was reading about ketosis, and how it can be caused by over or under feeding, so now I'm wondering if she might be showing some signs of it. So, what do you feed your minis?

Right now I'm giving her 1 handful sunflower seeds and 2 cups of grain per day. Loose minerals, baking soda, and grass hay available all times. I feed maybe half a flake of alfalfa every other day. 

What I'm looking for is advice for feeding throughout pregnancy and milking (amounts), and what and how much to feed mini kids and dry does/bucks. I've found some great stuff geared toward full sized goats, but I'm worried that I would be over feeding my minis if I followed it. My pregnant mini is about 90 pounds (or she was earlier in her pregnancy). 

Since she is coming due soon, I read that you can give 1/4 cup molasses to 1/2 gallon water to prevent ketosis, so I might try that. Would that hurt a non pregnant doe if she got into it too?

Thank you!


----------



## romanad (Sep 22, 2012)

One more question  The breeder did not do vaccinations, so I won't do them on this doe either, but I did buy some selenium paste. I read that it should be given about three weeks before kidding? It says it should be the only source of selenium, but my minerals have selenium too. What do you do about selenium? I'm confused


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

The white is her losing her plug, it's normal  I don't vaccinate either, so you're not alone 

I would give her more alfalfa. Last year (first kidding) my does did not get enough calcium and they had a hard time pushing the kids out. This year they are getting no grain, just grass hay, alfalfa pellets, sunflower seeds, kelp, Molly's Herbal pregnancy tonic, and minerals.

I like to give the girls a warm molasses drink after delivery or when they're cold, but too much I imagine wouldn't be great for them.

Keep reading! You'll do great. :hug:


----------



## romanad (Sep 22, 2012)

Thank you! I've read so many differing opinions on vaccinations, it's hard to know what to do! I figure this doe is three years old and never had them, so why introduce something new when she's doing fine. I haven't decided about the kids yet. 

How much of the alfalfa pellets do you feed? How are your girls getting on without grain? I have read about people cutting the grain out, but since I am so new at this, I've been nervous to experiment too much!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Since she is so close to kidding, I wouldn't do any dietary changes now. After she has kidded and the kids are weaned, then you can do any dietary changes. 

Of course any dietary changes should be done slowly.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

romanad said:


> Thank you! I've read so many differing opinions on vaccinations, it's hard to know what to do! I figure this doe is three years old and never had them, so why introduce something new when she's doing fine. I haven't decided about the kids yet.
> 
> How much of the alfalfa pellets do you feed? How are your girls getting on without grain? I have read about people cutting the grain out, but since I am so new at this, I've been nervous to experiment too much!


Karen's right about the diet changes this late on (and she's more experienced), but I'll still answer for future reference 

I will vaccinate if someone desires for their kids to be vaccinated, but I try to steer away from that as much as possible. I've read up on vaccinations and they make me a little iffy. My aunt does not vaccinate her herd either. But everyone has to do what they feel is right for their goats :thumb:

I have Nigerian Dwarves, both pregnant does are getting 1 and 1/2 to 2 cups of alfalfa pellets each for calcium.

They're doing very well off of grain, I was surprised! We didn't get any less milk. We just feed alfalfa pellets, BOSS (Black Oil Sunflower Seeds), and minerals when they're in milk. I know that's not the usual practice, but my Gypsy is sensitive to wheat so we took her off and since we only have one other milker besides her, we decided just to put them on the same diet. It's been great for us, but every area is different :thumb:


----------

